# A good R34 GTR Manual



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Lads, just want to say hi to all GTROC. Iv just joined the forum, and fingers cross my GTR will be here mid november. So being an engineer by trade would like to do most of the work to the car myself. so to start with were do u find a good manual on the model. many thanks.


----------



## ecoshardcore (Nov 14, 2007)

CarFiche.com | Service Manuals


scroll down to find what you are looking for.


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

Many thanks ecoshardcore, il have a nose..


----------



## ecoshardcore (Nov 14, 2007)

Glad I could help.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Take a look here - there are a couple of downloads you might like.

R.I.P.S Powered Nissan Skyline GT-R R34


Jeff


.


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks Jeff, so did nissan ever bring one out for the GTR. oooo nice site,, one day,lol.


----------



## JISMO77 (May 4, 2006)

Krambry said:


> Hi Lads, just want to say hi to all GTROC. Iv just joined the forum, and fingers cross my GTR will be here mid november. So being an engineer by trade would like to do most of the work to the car myself. so to start with were do u find a good manual on the model. many thanks.


I have the full Nissan workshop manual in PDF format which I can put on cd for you if you send me your address in a PM. It's mainly for the various engines but covers general maintenance too. I will add other useful pics etc too. Jez


----------



## Krambry (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks jez, il massage u. well thanks for the replies lads,, this is looking to be a really good site, people are helpful:clap:


----------



## StretchGSK (Oct 24, 2006)

JISMO77 said:


> I have the full Nissan workshop manual in PDF format which I can put on cd for you if you send me your address in a PM. It's mainly for the various engines but covers general maintenance too. I will add other useful pics etc too. Jez


I have these 2 manuals for the R34

R34 Service Manual supplement 1.pdf
and
R34_All_Workshop_Manual.pdf

Same as yours?

Be useful if people would sign up for this:

SKYLINE R34: STANDARD & GTR


----------



## eeiko321 (Oct 31, 2008)

yeah ive also looked around for the R34 GT-R workshop manual...
no one has it posted for free....

there are a few places that is offering it for aprox $100.00

and there is a widely available for "ALL R34" wokrshop manual that offers it for free download...
which does not cover the RB26DETT


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Krambry said:


> Hi Lads, just want to say hi to all GTROC. Iv just joined the forum, and fingers cross my GTR will be here mid november. So being an engineer by trade would like to do most of the work to the car myself. so to start with were do u find a good manual on the model. many thanks.


Hey Krambry,
Welcome to the forum - Hope your car is everything you are expecting!


----------



## grshuttleworth (Jun 1, 2006)

Try this, the only place I have found Supplement 1 truely available, sorry if its already been posted!

Nissan R34 Skyline Service Manual Supplement


----------

